# Pi beliebige Nachkommastellenberechnung



## Mortal_Shadow (10. Apr 2011)

Hi, ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu schreiben, dass Pi beliebig genau berechnen kann.
Das Problem bei der google-suche ist, das ich immer wieder auf Algorithmen treffe, die lediglich mit der Genauigkeit "double" rechnen (also ca 20 nachkommastellen).

Meine Frage: Wie weite ich das aus?
Ich habe bereits die Klasse BigDecimal gesehen, jedoch hat diese das Problem, dass sie Brüche ja auch nicht beliebig genau speichern kann (wenn ich mittels Addition von Brüchen Pi auf 1000 nachkommastellen berechnen will, woher kenne ich dann die notwendige Genauigkeit einzelner Brüche?)

Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da helfen.


----------



## XHelp (10. Apr 2011)

1. Treffer bei google: Pi with Machin's formula (Java - LiteratePrograms)
vllt hilft es dir weiter


----------



## Mortal_Shadow (10. Apr 2011)

Klick mal auf den link:
"There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page."


----------



## XHelp (10. Apr 2011)

Verlinkung hat nicht so ganz hingehauen... jetzt gehts


----------



## Mortal_Shadow (10. Apr 2011)

So, es funktioniert, danke dir 
Hat jetzt noch etwas gedauert, da in dem Code auf der Seite ein Fehler drin ist:
!term.equals(BigDecimal.ZERO) in dem loop muss ersetzt werden durch !(term.compareTo(BigDecimal.ZERO) == 0)
da ansonsten auch der "scale" der BigDecimals verglichen wird und daher der loop nie endet.


----------



## Landei (10. Apr 2011)

Zum Berechnen von einzelnen (hexadezimalen) Ziffern von Pi verwendet man die BBP-Formel oder ähnliche.


----------

